

I Want to Work for Khan - zachh
http://khanacade.me/

======
kamens
Gorgeous application. Contacting you about the internship now.

~~~
zachh
Thanks so much Ben!

------
zachh
Hi everyone! I put together this page as a fun project to showcase a bit of my
background and reasons I want to intern at Khan Academy this summer. Thanks
HN!

------
JohnExley
Good luck my man! I wish you the best.

P.S. that's an amazing domain name. Do you think they might wanna buy it from
you?

P.P.S. Maybe you could teach a few classes on video a la Khan to show your
expertise and belief in their mission/etc? Maybe you could even tutor... I
could see you teaching a 1-on-1 class for a boy named boyce about 'How To Go
To Class'. It would be a moneymaker!

~~~
badboyboyce
:)

------
beneater
Why wait? :)

<https://github.com/Khan/khan-exercises/wiki>

~~~
kamens
Seconded. @beneater now runs our exercise framework full-time, and our paths
crossed via this github repo.

------
benawabe896
A bit of friendly feedback. When I view the site in Firefox or Chrome (width
of 1100px), the paragraph that starts "Last year" is covered up by the photo
"Pitching MassChallenge". It only shows if my browser width is at least
1185px. Great stuff btw!

~~~
zachh
Ah, thanks for the heads up. I hadn't tested it extensively, but I'll fix that
up.

------
lurker17
Why do you have yellow strikes through all the key words?

~~~
samstave
That's highlighting, not strikethrough

------
cicloid
Initiative over hype.

------
ankitshah
Good luck dude!

------
badboyboyce
Hire this man!

